
Ask HN: Are beer labels useful for designers? - leonagano
Hello, moving to the UK, I noticed how strong is the craft beer scene, a wide range of breweries, beers, suppliers and everything related to it.
Beer labels need to be as good as the beers or even better due to the competition to be attracted at supermarket shelves. Therefore, I decided to create http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.inbrewers.com&#x2F;labels, which is a random selection of British beer labels. Could it somehow be useful for designers? Beer lovers?<p>Cheers.
======
SQL2219
For fun, I designed a few beer labels at 99designs.com. None of my entries
won, but I enjoy doing it anyway.

~~~
leonagano
According to The Guardian
([https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/sep/03/brew-
pe...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/sep/03/brew-period-craft-
beer-labels-works-of-art)), it's becoming works of art. Completely agree with
them

